# Hi from Bahrain-Training questions



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I moved your thread into the Training section so members can help you with your questions. 

Hope you'll share pictures of your girl with us.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

thanks and once i figure out how to upload the pic i will  will start checking now  thanks again


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

*Few Pics of Cherry*

Hi everybody wishing you all a beautiful day and a lovely life  this is Cherry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cherry is a pretty girl, great pictures.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl! I hope your family is enjoying her!

With young golden retrievers, leash pulling is a common issue. I would practice walking on leash with you only first when nobody else is around. Pick a very quiet spot like your home or yard or garden. Somewhere you can keep her attention without distractions. Always keep treats in your pocket. Put the leash in your left hand and walk forward. Every time she pulls ahead, stop, call her to you, and give her a treat when she comes back. The idea is, that you have something that she really likes and will want to stay with you. Gradually you can move to other more busy places and add your family also. I wouldn't have your 7 year old walk the puppy any time soon, that will be a tough combination until they are both older. Ad you add distractions like noise, people, or stuff happening, it will be harder and harder to keep Cherry's attention. With young dogs, you do not want to work on leash walking for more than 10-15 minutes. But you should do it multiple times a day, a little bit each time. You can increase the time to more and more as she ages.

Golden retrievers love people, so she will always be attracted to anyone she meets. So you need to be that person she will be so happy to be with because you have treats! After awhile the treats may not be enough, so add a small toy to get her attention.

Let us know how it goes. Golden retrievers are notorious leash pullers, they love life and want to see everything!


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your nice comments and help, will start with those steps straight away, having a time with cherry without the kids is almost impossible as my girl want to be involved in everything with her sister, my best timming will be after the kids sleep, and early morning, will keep you posted, thanks agian


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Dear Stacey, Thanks again for your advice and i started practicing already, i saw your picture with those three beautiful angels, i was wondering will it be a good idea of i get another dog so cherry have a playmate? or it will be better i wait until she is a bit older? also i would like to know i see alot of videos where the dog is just laying down and the kids are next to him, without him pushing them, i wish cherry can be like that with my little one (2 years) she always try to like him or push him and the end result he is on the floor crying? 

thanks again and sorry for troubling you


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Cherry is very young, it will be a bit before she settles into being quiet for your child. I would ask Cherry's breeder for information on when Cherry's mother was quiet enough for a small child. The breeder would have a better idea on what to expect. If you don't know the breeder, by chance do you have Cherry's pedigree? We might recognize some of the dogs in her pedigree that could give some insight on her energy level. 

I would wait to get a puppy once you are ready for another high energy dog in the house. Cherry adores her people more than she will adore another dog in the house. Let her focus on you and your family for now.

I hope your family continues to enjoy Cherry! She looks like a really nice pup!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Dogs bred for conformation are usually calmer than dogs bred for hunting or agility work. 

My last girl was really awesome at obedience and was ready to work anytime. She was a sweet and wonderful dog but when the grand kids came to visit she had a tendency to knock them over in her excitement. When the grand kids wanted to walk my last dog I put two leashes on her so I still had control. She knew how to walk nicely but all bets were off if a squirrel crossed our path and wanted to keep everyone safe.

The pup I have now is a very mellow personality. She gets excited when the great grand babies come around but runs around the yard a few times to calm herself then comes over and lays down to be with the under 4 kids. She walks quietly up to the baby carrier and lays down to put her head across the newborn. She is only a yr. old but a 7 yr old could walk her with no problems.

I'm just saying the personality of your dog and the breeding have a great deal to do with how you dog will be around kids. Some are just going to be better at it than others.

Only you know your dog and his breeding. Keep working with him and Alaska7133 had terrific suggestions to practice. Also get the 7 yr old to work on sit, down and come with him. This will help him learn to that she is as important as you and needs to listen to her when she is in control of the leash. Age and maturity will help with this situation as well. Good luck and keep everyone safe.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

thanks for your kind reply, unfortunately here we don't have breeder most of the people are into it for the money, they just put two dogs together and sell the puppies, i saw cherry dad "as i was told" he was a very nice calm dog but i never saw the mother and later was told that she has died. the only thing I am sure of is that i was really lucky with cherry as she is a wonderful dog and we all love her, I started with advice you gave and i guess it will take some time and my daughter enjoying the set and handshake trick  overall we are all happy and I'm thankful and grateful for your kind words and support. thanks to all 

and about the other dog i mentioned earlier, i had this idea because i came to know of a person who has two GR male and female and he want to sell them as he have no space or that what he said and I'm pretty sure that the one who will buy them will just use them for breeding so i was thinking of getting the male and get him fixed and keep him, i saw him and guess he is 1 or 2 years old, they are really thin, my worry is that they might be aggressive around the kids, to say the truth, I worry a lot when it comes to kids and also I am afraid that the second dog might have bad influence on cherry, hopefully those dogs will find a good home.. thanks again 

note: i attached a picture of the two GR


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It is really hard to not take them all in! But you have to put your family first. Your family and Cherry need all your attention. You all are getting adjusted to being together as a group. When Cherry is older and your family has more experience with dogs, then bring in another golden retriever. But for now, I would keep everyone happy and keep it simple with just one dog. I hope you and your family continue to enjoy having Cherry!


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Big thanks for your advises, really appreciated, and we are taking it one step at a time, i have one more question, is "no pull harness" i have one that was given to me by a friend and was told that it helps to teach how to walk on leash but I am not sure if its good or it might hurt cherry!? 
i was told to use the choking collar but i totally don't agree with the idea and i think it hurt the dog and its not the right way, i read about the no pull harness it seems fine, but it always better to double check and ask the more experienced people. 

thanks again and wishing you all the best things in life


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't use a choke collar on Cherry, but a no-pull harness can be a great help with a dog who is learning. I would still work on teaching her how to walk without the harness, though. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

update: Cherry is doing well, the no pull harness with the ring in front, was a great help, she is calmer now when we go for a walk, with the help of some youtube videos the jumping is ok,she still jump when greeting people but it is way better than how it used to be, the thing I'am really happy about is the recall, it feels really great when you call her and she come full speed to your arm, I just love her and love all the golden retrievers, 

wishing you all a lovely golden life


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow my dogs would love a nice walk on the beach! Lucky Cherry!


----------

